# Best Cycling / Running Combo Computer Watch?



## rhr (Jun 20, 2008)

I travel often, when home I'll be on the bike, but on the road I'm forced to run. 

Any advice which way to go here? I've checked out the Polar CS600 for (not much there for running) and the Garmin Forerunner 405 (light on the cycling side). Are there any others out there you would recommend for my situation?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i have the forerunner 305. what are you looking for that the 405 doesnt have? i think all it doesnt have is wattage and TRUE elevation. 
you can configure the screen to show 4 things. i have mine at time, speed, HR, distance. i think you can even set it up so you have two screens to view. if so, you get 8 things to view. plus the cadence kit is cheap and doesnt require much to set up.


----------



## catskillclimber (Aug 14, 2005)

I use the Polar 720 for both. A strip of pipe insulation foam works fine to attach the watch to the bars. Has just about every function you could want.


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

+1 on the Forerunner 305, as well as the pipe insulation.

I also still have a wireless Trek Incite 8i on my ride, so sometimes, I'll set up my Garmin to show HR, distance, and riding time, and have my Incite show current speed and time of day. Almost as good as this...


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

+2 for the Polar 720i. I use mine for Road, MTB, Hiking, running, XC skiing and XC roller skiing. It sure is nice to be able to have it all in one unit and then download for review. I think Polar is also working on adapting/developing a GPS unit into their systems.

I also use the cadence on my watch for my road bike.
Happy shopping...


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

+2 for the Forerunner...the wrist watch style one. Awesome for both running and cycling. One of the best and most useful purchases i've made. I would buy again....


----------

